# USB mit ohci und ....

## humorlos

Hi!

Wie kann es anders sein: ich hab ein problem! ich hab ein msi motherboard mit athlon k7, der für die usb den ohci treiber braucht!

es ist auch alles shcön in den kernel kompiliert, jedoch ist es mir nicht möglich, meine usb geräte zu finden. 

auch im /proc/bus gibt es kein usb verzeichnis, usw.

was mir noch aufgefallen ist, beim boote schreibt er immer wieder auch eine meldung über uhci, obwohl es gar nicht im kernel enthalten ist!

was kann ich noch tun, um meinen liebes gentoo zu überzeugen, meinen usb port zu akzeptieren?

grüße Humorlos

----------

## cyc

das liegt auf jeden fall an deiner kernel configuration

----------

## KiLLaCaT

bist du dir sicher, dass es linux allgemein nihct geht?(hast du mal geschaut obs in einer anderen distro auch solche probs gibt?

mfG

jax

----------

## humorlos

 *cyc wrote:*   

> das liegt auf jeden fall an deiner kernel configuration

 

das war mir klar!

ich frag mich nur, muss ich alle usb einträge direkt hineinkompilieren, oder ist es besser sie als module zu laden, und warum ich in beiden fällen, keinen eintrag in /proc/bus/ hab!

grüße

----------

## Gominik

Hast du es mal mit den UHCI ausprobiert, soweit ich weiß ist OHCI nur für MAC Rechner.

Bin mir aber net 100%ig sicher

Tschö

Gom

----------

## jay

Ich vermute mal, dass es sich bei dir um ein Board mit dem nforce Chipsatz handelt, da dieser OHCI Treiber benötigt.  Ich würde in diesem Fall mal auf der nvidia Seite nach einem Readme schauen, welcher Treiber für diesen Chipsatz geeignet ist, und ob es überhaupt unter Linux funktioniert.

----------

## humorlos

 *jay wrote:*   

> Ich vermute mal, dass es sich bei dir um ein Board mit dem nforce Chipsatz handelt, da dieser OHCI Treiber benötigt.  Ich würde in diesem Fall mal auf der nvidia Seite nach einem Readme schauen, welcher Treiber für diesen Chipsatz geeignet ist, und ob es überhaupt unter Linux funktioniert.

 

ich hab ein msi k7 pro motherboard, das nach motherboard beschreibugn mit ohci usb hub arbeitet!

und mit uhci hatte ich es auch schon probiert! ich bin einfach ratlose, warum ich keinen korrekte usb support bekomme!

grüße Humorlos

----------

## pRiDeX

hi,

hatte mal das problem das mein usb drucker nicht erkannt wurde.

```
[*]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) 
```

als ich das dann eigeschaltet hatte wurde der drucker erkannt...

vielleicht hilfts dir weiter  :Smile: 

thx pRiDeX

----------

## Meerrettich

Also ich hab das MSI K7T266 pro und brauche das uhci modul.

----------

